How to create artificial intelligence enabled trading bot - dewmal
======
wendelmaques
Well... the question of one million dollars....

First, you need an model that you can train to try to forecast the best
direction....

Then, you need to implement triggers to your trading api and backtest to
validate your model.

And finally you need to implement the decision engine to trade based on your
forecast.

It’s an long journey...

~~~
dewmal
yes, of course, it is not an easy task this is the first small step of that
journey. I already build something as you mentioned. It took me to 2 and a
half years. It was too much hard so I just start this series it will be
helpful for someone who likes to walk that journey.

